# “Shelter-in-place” expected at 1pm in the Bay Area



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

“Shelter-in-place” expected at midnight till april 7th in the Bay Area. I wonder what that means for RS. There is still plenty of people who need to be driven, nurses, doctors, anything food related etc.
The vast majority of people won’t even know about it for a couple of days. And lots of people will ignore it, like most of east Oakland, drugs need to be delivered and houses need to be robbed ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

they say public transpo and taxi will continue for essential travel. If taxis ok, RS must be too? None of the articles mention RS yet; just taxis.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

MarkMan said:


> "Shelter-in-place" expected at midnight till april 7th in the Bay Area. I wonder what that means for RS.


It means $0 in come.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> It means $0 in come.


maybe not. the order mentions taxis are exempt. That has to include U/L. Plus, food delivery.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> exempt.


You wanna take that risk?


> *The order is mandatory, and failure to comply will be considered a misdemeanor crime, according to the city.*





> Among those remaining open are grocery stores, pharmacies, restaurants for delivery only and hardware stores. Most workers are ordered to stay home, with exceptions including health care workers; police, fire and other emergency responders; and utility providers such as electricians, plumbers, and sanitation workers. BART will remain running for essential travel, and airports are not closing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> You wanna take that risk?


interesting quote, there buddy.
Certain things are excempt. Essential travel is one of them. Taxis are mentioned. I drove for 4 hours today. Wiped car each time I had a pax. I'm not worried or in panic mode. Will I go online Tuesday? Sure. My wife is excempt as well since she working in a hospital and is under the health care worker column. 
More a worry my wife will bring it home vs getting it from RS.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Shelter Deez nuts.... Like I said I'm a tax payer... Your not locking me up against my will in my house or yours....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Your not locking me up against my will in my house or yours....


dude, it's law. Misdemeanor. kerching. And if you leave on vacation, they could prevent you from coming back. This shite is real.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

They need to quit putting lipstick on a pig and call it what it is. Martial law.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> They need to quit putting lipstick on a pig and call it what it is. Martial law.


exactly, this hoax is the beginning of their New World Order

they want to see how many people they can fool into thinking people are sick even though nobody knows anyone that is sick and that they have no actual names of the supposed thousands supposed to be sick right now

i have yet to hear from anyone that knows someone that is actually sick


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is insane all for a strain of the cold thats killed less than a 100 people. 50k people a year die of pneumonia, usually old and sick people, no one cared till they slapped "covid 19" tag on it.........if we must never leave the house to prevent people from dying from pneumonia, then why should this ban ever be lifted, since frail people have been dying by the thousands of pneumonia every year for hundreds of years??????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> You wanna take that risk?


OFF TO F.E.M.A. CAMP YOU WILL GO !

To sew filter masks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is insane all for a strain of the cold thats killed less than a 100 people. 50k people a year die of pneumonia, usually old and sick people, no one cared till they slapped "covid 19" tag on it.........if we must never leave the house to prevent people from dying from pneumonia, then why should this ban ever be lifted, since frail people have been dying by the thousands of pneumonia every year for hundreds of years??????


pneumonia is about 100 times worse than this common cold they are trying to pass off as the Bubonic Plague


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

The prarie dogs carrying the Bubonic Plague didn't stop Phish from playing Dick's last year.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Up in the North Bay we’re still opened we were excluded from the order.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

Do the homeless have to pick a doorway and not move from it or do they get a pass like everything else?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TBoned said:


> Do the homeless have to pick a doorway and not move from it or do they get a pass like everything else?


In sf they are being offered free hotel rooms.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> They need to quit putting lipstick on a pig and call it what it is. Martial law.


Expect martial law as a very real possibility.

Depends on how deep this crap gets.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mole said:


> In sf they are being offered free hotel rooms.


... at the J.W. Marriott


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Expect martial law as a very real possibility.
> 
> Depends on how deep this crap gets.


In a few days martial law it's been said. Stay tuned.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

San Diego is trying to get the homeless that can accept housing off the street into motel rooms.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm sheltering "in place" in my RS ride. My "place" keeps moving under my vehicle. Sometimes I'm sheltering with PAX.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> San Diego is trying to get the homeless that can accept housing off the street into motel rooms.


I bet hotels are trying to make sure the homeless stay on the street!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> I bet hotels are trying to make sure the homeless stay on the street!


Most corporations will gladly accept a government check. And most hotels are empty at the moment so it is a win win.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

They just locked down Sonoma county at midnight tonight.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TBoned said:


> Do the homeless have to pick a doorway and not move from it or do they get a pass like everything else?


It'd be that second one...

"It will affect about 6.7 million people in the region, but the estimated 28,200 people living homeless on the streets are exempt and are encouraged to seek shelter until officials can find ways to house them."

https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-coronavirus-homeless-bay-area-shelter-in-place-2020-3


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It'd be that second one...
> 
> "It will affect about 6.7 million people in the region, but the estimated 28,200 people living homeless on the streets are exempt and are encouraged to seek shelter until officials can find ways to house them."
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-coronavirus-homeless-bay-area-shelter-in-place-2020-3


This is no freaking time to be homeless.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> You wanna take that risk?


It's not much of a risk really. If you're running Uber Eats, and the fact that since it's a lockdown the only people requesting rides are people who need to go for health care appointments, health care provision, grocery store workers, restaurant workers, and the like it shouldn't be a problem.

I'm with uber delivering food, I'm with uber picking up groceries for the elderly, I'm taking Mr. Smith to his heart doctor.



Buck-a-mile said:


> San Diego is trying to get the homeless that can accept housing off the street into motel rooms.


My understanding is that the French are using hotels as hospital overflow outlets which seems to me to be a pretty smart Idea since the west can't build like the Chinese can and put up a thousand bed hospital in 10 days. (Huoshenshan Hospital)


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

A misdemeanor in San Francisco? The city that doesn't arrest people for breaking into cars or any theft below $950....ooooh, I'm sure the citizens are going to comply.


----------

